# الفرق بين الدفع الامامي و الخلفي



## ahn_1981 (21 مارس 2010)

من الفرق بين الدفع الامامي و الخلفي للسيارات ؟؟؟
ايهما افضل ؟؟؟
بماذا تفسر ان جميع موديلات السيارات الحديثة تكون دفع امامي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمير شربك (21 مارس 2010)

يمكنك صديقي العزيز الأطلاع على الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122564.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز والمهندس الكريم أحمد 
- في السيارات ذات الدفع الخلفي يتم نقل عزم الدوران من المحرك الي العجلات الخلفية ، ليس لانها انسب العجلات لتحريك السيارة ، ولكن لسهولة توصيل الحركة اليها بالاضافة الي امكان تركيب العجلات فيها علي محور واحد 
- أما في السيارات ذات الجر الامامي ، فإن عزم الدوران يُنقل الي العجلات الامامية بألية تسمح للعجلات بالتحرك زاويا عند توجيه السيارة حول المنحنيات ، وهي اكثر تعقيدا من الاولي .
مزايا الجر الامامي :
1 - ثبات السيارة عند السير الي الامام وعند الدوران حول الملفات لان قوة الجر تعمل في اتجاه الحركة مهما اديرت العجلتان الاماميتان مما يقلل من انزلاق السيارة .
- بينما في حالة الدفع بالعجلات الخلفية فإن السيارة تكون مدفوعة في الاتجاه الطولي لها بينما تقودها العجلتان الاماميتان حول المنحنيات في اتجاه أخر منحرف عن اتجاه الدفع ، مما يؤدي الي انزلاق السيارة .
2 - امكان خفض مركز ثقل السيارة لعدم وجود عمود الادارة(الكردان) مما يجعل السيارة اكثر ثباتا أثناء سيرها 
- وبخفض مركز ثقل السيارة أمكن تخفيض ارتفاعها ، وعلي ذلك تقل مقاومة الهواء للسيارة مما يحسن أداء ها ويقلل استهلاك الوقود .
3 - الاستغناء عن عمود الكردان والوصلات أدي الي جعل الحيز المتاح للركاب أكثر اتساعا حيث تكون ارضية السيارة مستوية 
- فضلا عن التخلص من أعطالها ، واعطال مجموعة التروس الخلفية ، وما تسببه التروس من ذبذبة عالية .
4 - من السهل علي العجلات الامامية تسلق الحفر التى تعترضها ، حيث ان قوة الجر المسلطة عليها ترفعها الي اعلي كلما لامست حرف الحفرة الرأسية .
- بينما في حالة السيارة المدفوعة من الخلف ، فإن قوة الدفع تحاول ضغط العجلات الامامية ضد الحافة الرأسية للحفرة فلا تساعدها علي تسلق الحفر.، وعلي ذلك تكون السيارات المدفوعة من الخلف (ذات الجر الخلفي) أقل كفاءة من الاخري في اجتياز الطرق الوعرة أو الموحلة .
عيوب الجر الامامي : 
1 - محاور ادارة العجلات الامامية معقدة التصميم 
2 - اثناء صعود الطرق الصاعدة ذات الميل الحاد فإن مركز ثقل السيارة ينتقل الي الخلف مما يقلل من الحمل الواقع علي المحور الامامي ، وربما أدي ذلك الي ان تفقد العجلات الامامية تمام التصاقها بالارض فتقل قدرتها علي صعود مثل هذه المرتفعات .
- ولتخفيض أثر ذلك يعمد المصمم الي نقل مركز ثقل السيارة الي أقرب ما يمكن من المحور الامامي .
- بينما يتوفر الالتصاق الجيد والكافي للعجلات الخلفية بالارض ، لزيادة الحمل عليها ، فتتميز السيارات ذات الدفع الخلفي في تسلق الطرق الصاعدة عن مثيلاتها ذات الجر الامامي .
ومن هنا فاكثر السيارات الحديثة تكون ذات جر امامي لتميزها الواضح ، وينصح في السيارات التى تعمل في الطرق الصاعدة كالجبال والمحاجر وما الي ذلك ان تكون ذات دفع خلفي .


----------



## ahn_1981 (22 مارس 2010)

بصراحة جواب شافي كافي يا بشمهندس عاطف .... و هو رد علي كل من يتهم الدفع الامامي بالعيوب و النواقص .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 مارس 2010)

جواب وافى مهندسنا عاطف
دمت ودام عطاؤك


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك يا مهندس عاطف على الشرح المفصل
وشكراً للجميع


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة مهندس عاطف


----------

